# Trying new line



## shamoo (Mar 14, 2010)

I was thinking of trying Sunline anyone have an opinion of this line?


----------



## Doug (Mar 14, 2010)

All I know is my local tackle dealer had the rep come by and try to get him to sell Sunline in his store and left several t-shirts. My tackle shop owner told me he was not going to sell it because no one around here uses it and he doesn't have enough room to put another brand on his shelf, people around here mostly use P-line, Trilene, Sufix and Stren. He gave me a free t-shirt :wink: .


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 14, 2010)

I've tried the FC sniper,noticed nothing bad from it. Like to try the machineGun but haven't yet.

On another site no one has said anything bad about it, except price.


----------

